# Found this one on youtube



## 137cc (May 5, 2013)

The funny thing is these guys think they are badass and just did a good job. When in reality they just got lucky. It's amateurs like these guys that give the tree service industry a bad name. 

Crosscut Tree Service Taking it down safely - YouTube


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 5, 2013)

:msp_w00t: Yep it just did miss the fence. Plum skeery!


----------



## 4x4American (May 5, 2013)

suprised they dint have someone down there tryin to catch it


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 15, 2013)

True experts would have told the homeowner that there new fence was prolly gonna get smashed ..... ####ing amateurs


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 15, 2013)

I would've taken that chunk in 2 pieces even 3 if you cut the stub off first. What idiots


----------



## B Harrison (May 18, 2013)

That was a little big.


----------



## B Harrison (May 18, 2013)

The other vid of that company is the same way a 2x too big limb being swung down, it just makes it harder for the ground crew to get this stuff cleaned up not saving anyone time or labor.

Makes me happy with my guy.


----------



## 036Pro (May 19, 2013)

137cc said:


> The funny thing is these guys think they are badass and just did a good job. When in reality they just got lucky. It's amateurs like these guys that give the tree service industry a bad name.
> 
> Crosscut Tree Service Taking it down safely - YouTube



Those guy's seem to have the confidences to do it this way! Shows lots of practice...I would have taken the longer route, but time is $, when you have a crew!!!


----------



## BSG Stumper (May 25, 2013)

Guys like that are why liability insurance is so outrageous. A block, bull rope, port a wrap, and a good rope guy turn a lucky shot into a sure thing.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (May 26, 2013)

could someone tell me if the person posted this is a man or a woman! Thats the scariest part about this lol


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 27, 2013)

"Perfect" LOL!


----------



## millbilly (May 27, 2013)

BSG Stumper said:


> Guys like that are why liability insurance is so outrageous. A block, bull rope, port a wrap, and a good rope guy turn a lucky shot into a sure thing.



How much do you pay for liability insurance?


----------



## TreeToronto (May 30, 2013)

*Lucky!*

this type of work should be done by *professionals*!


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 4, 2013)

B Harrison said:


> The other vid of that company is the same way a 2x too big limb being swung down, it just makes it harder for the ground crew to get this stuff cleaned up not saving anyone time or labor.
> 
> Makes me happy with my guy.



That all depends on what you have on the ground to do the cleaning up.. the first time you see a 15" maple limb, some 20-25' long caught by the skid loader, (never touches the ground), lifted over the shrubs, out to the street and stuffed into the chipper, untouched by human hands, all while you've tied off and are ready to cut the next 25' limb, it makes you smile inside..


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 7, 2013)

for example:

skid steer feeds chipper - YouTube


----------



## Zale (Jun 7, 2013)

You call yourself a pro but won't wear chaps. Also, change your shirt. Your man boobs are showing too much.


----------



## millbilly (Jun 7, 2013)

Zale said:


> You call yourself a pro but won't wear chaps. Also, change your shirt. Your man boobs are showing too much.



Are you for real?


----------



## Zale (Jun 7, 2013)

Just an observation.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jun 7, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I would've taken that chunk in 2 pieces even 3 if you cut the stub off first. What idiots



+1


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 8, 2013)

No Chaps! COME ON DAN!


----------



## Ndigity26 (Nov 10, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> True experts would have told the homeowner that there new fence was prolly gonna get smashed ..... ####ing amateurs


 I think your joking but I'm not sure. I'll wait for a reply.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 10, 2013)

I will say yes ........ You were right


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Nov 22, 2013)

That's a luck fence. A very luck fence.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------

